# Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?



## AllroundAlex (29. April 2016)

Ich hoffe erstmal, dass ich hier in der richtigen Rubrik unterwegs bin.  Ich denke aber, hier werden sich die meisten angesprochen fühlen, da  Karpfenangler bekanntlich tagelang am Waser sitzen...

*Falls nicht, Mods, verschiebt diesen Thread doch bitte!*

Das  viele Angler hier wahre Gourmets sind und sich auch mit so manchem  Sternekoch messen könnten, ist seit den vielen Beiträgen zur  Fischzubereitung und den Restaurantempfehlung sehr deutlich geworden.  Ich konnte von euren vielen Beiträgen auch schon provitieren und so  einiges lernen.

Aber nicht immer ist man zu Hause in der  heimischen Küche und hat alle Vorzüge wie einen Herd mit 4/6  Kochfeldern, Backofen, Mikrowelle usw.

Ich möchte hier mal etwas von euren Ernährungsmethoden am Wasser erfahren.
Wenn ich mir so manches Boilierezept angucke, klingt das komplizierter als ein drei-Gänge Mittagessen |wavey:

Was nehmt ihr so alles an Equipment mit?
Was bereitet ihr euch zu; und wie macht ihr das?
Was nehmt ihr für Lebensmittel mit? Die sollen ja auch 2-3 Tage ohne Kühlung halten...


Zu  mir, wenn ich mal ein paar Tage am Wasser bin. Ich gehe jetzt davon  aus, dass ich alleine draußen bin und nicht für andere mit plane was  Equipment und Nahrung angeht.

Als sehr hilfreich hat sich mein  kleiner Gaskocher erwiesen, mit dem ich mir morgens in einem Topf meinen  Kaffee koche (heißwasser, Instantpulver) und eine kleine Pfanne mit der  ich mir ein paar Eier und etwas Bacon brate. Dazu etwas Brot/Brötchen  aus der Tüte und fertig ist das Frühstück. :vik:

Zum  Mittagessen habe ich die Feststellung gemacht, dass sich Nudeln mit  Pesto anbieten. Die Nudeln und das Pesto (Glas) nehmen nicht viel Platz  weg, werden nicht schlecht und nach ein paar Minuten im kochenden Wasser  sind die fertig. Wasser abgießen, fertiges Pesto aus dem Glas darunter  mischen; fertig. 

Grillen geht natürlich auch immer. Ich habe für  solche Zwecke einen kleinen faltbaren Grill. Da passt zwar nur 1 Stück  Fleisch und ein Würstchen zur Zeit drauf, aber für eine Person alleine  ist das ausreichend. Nachteil beim Grillgut ist die Kühlung in den  Sommermonaten. Da kommt so manche Kühlbox an ihre Grenzen....

Was  auch immer noch für 1-2 Mahlzeiten geht ist das EPA von der Bundeswehr.  Vielleicht liegt es an meiner längeren Angewöhnung, aber ich finde die  Pakete echt nicht schlecht. Da gibts auch recht viel Auswahl an  Mahlzeiten. Klar werden sich an diesem Punkt die Geister scheiden, aber  ich habe immer noch genug im Keller eingelagert und werde die auch  weiterhin nutzen 

Klassische,  einfache Mahlzeit wären noch die Bockwürstchen aus dem Glas/Dose mit  Brot/Brötchen. Ist auch alles haltbar und macht satt 

Ein Klassiker, der nicht fehlen darf; Ravioli aus der Büchse (aber nur, wenn ich Tabasco dabei habe!)

Wenn  es der Fangerfolg zulässt, gibts auch mal den frisch gefangenen Fisch  vom Grill. Einfach säubern, Salz, Pfeffer und ein paar Kräuter in den  Bauch; für mich immer ein Highlight :k

*Zur Ausrüstung* im Überblick:
Gaskocher (500ml Kartusche, ein Kochfeld)
Topf / Pfanne
Teller / Besteck

*Lebensmittel:*
Gewürze (Salz/Pfeffer/Tabasco)
Brot/Brötchen
Nudeln
Pesto
Eier
Speck
Kaffee
EPA
Grillgut (Fleisch/Würstchen)
Bockwurst (Glas/Dose)
Ravioli
2-3 Äpfel


Ich denke, ich habe jetzt genug geschrieben und bin mal darauf gespannt, was ihr so alles mit nehmt und am Wasser zubereitet!


----------



## Franky (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Sowas in der Art hatten wir schon mal als "Gewinnspiel" .m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310246


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309908


----------



## Onkelfester (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Hauptsächlich Budweiser.
Allerdings bin ich eher der Normalangler, der max. mal eine Nacht bleibt. Da ist mir die Essensschlepperei zu doof. Das halte ich hungernd durch.


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Budweiser.
> Allerdings bin ich eher der Normalangler, der max. mal eine Nacht bleibt. Da ist mir die Essensschlepperei zu doof. Das halte ich hungernd durch.


bin ja auch eher der nur eine-nacht-angler, aber hungern?
wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin gibt´s belegte brote, mit mehreren leuten kommt meist ein grill mit.
selbst im angelurlaub wo ja meist eine küche vorhanden ist wird nur aufgewärmt, allerdings hab´ ich´s da auch recht bequem, mama kocht vor.
kochen am wasser hat aber durchaus was, in jungangler zeiten waren wir durchaus häufig mehrere tage am wasser und wenn ein kumpel dabei war, der zwar nicht geangelt hat, aber ein camping-/outdoorfreund war, so war das durchaus sehr angenehm.


----------



## phirania (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Klein Fein immer einsatz bereit.....
Und ein paar Würstchen.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003LKJ6II/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=556245207&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B004WCV8BC&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0QKQBFRQ7T0EY1EJGQ0X


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Selbst gekochte Eintöpfe, oder Eintöpfe, die ich von Muttern oder Großmuttern aus dem Keller entwendet habe #t

Und natürlich wird auch gerne mal der Grill angeworfen


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Ein schöner Overnighter-Snack sind zu Hause im Ofen vorgegarte Fleischpflanzerl (Frikadellen...) und dazu ein großer Pott Kartoffelsalat. Schnell in der Pfanne auf dem Gaskocher krossgebraten und ab dafür.

Wir haben auch die komfortable Lage, dass morgens schnell einer zum Kamps im Rewe düsen kann, während der andere die Eier kocht und den Kaffee brüht. So muss Frühstück sein. 

Mittlerweile haben wir aber auch eine recht ansehnliche Feldküche beisammen. Da lässt sich dann schon was anständiges kochen. Beim Karpfenfischen über merhrere Tage ist ja auch genügend Zeit dafür.


----------



## vonda1909 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Ich habe  beim Hochseeangeln Asiaten erlebt die hatten  das Mittagessen  fangfrisch. ohne große Küche mitzunehmen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Ich hab bei Session über 12 Stunden meist einfaches Essen bei. Bissel Toastbrot, Bananen und dergleichen. Aufstrich und ne Kanne Kaffee.

Gehts länger bissel was aus der Dose, beim Fischen ist mir ein 5 Sterne Menü nicht all zu wichtig, da gehts eher schlicht bei mir zu.


----------



## Gondoschir (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Am Wasser mit oft nur einer Kochstelle empfehlen sich diese "One-Pot-Gerichte", die komplett in 1 Topf zubereitet werden.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=one+pot+gerichte


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Da das sicher nicht nur Karpfenangler interessiert, ins Forum fürs Kochen verschoben..


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ich habe  beim Hochseeangeln Asiaten erlebt die hatten  das Mittagessen  fangfrisch. ohne große Küche mitzunehmen



On Board Sashimi habe ich in Norwegen auch schon gemacht. Pollack, oder Makrele, dazu etwas Sojasoße - fertig. Das hat was! #6


----------



## AllroundAlex (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*



Andal schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309908



Hatte ich bei der Themenwahl irgendwie überlesen oder nicht gefunden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da das sicher nicht nur Karpfenangler interessiert, ins Forum fürs Kochen verschoben..




Alles klar, danke. :vik:

@ Piranhia: Genau so ein kleines Klappding meine ich! Und wenn es in die Abendstunden geht und man ein kleines(!) Feuer haben will, Grillrost runter und es kann gemütlich und warm werden... Der ist echt Gold wert!


Ich bin mit der Teilnahme hier schon ganz zufrieden.#h

 Ich  konnte schon so einige Ideen sammeln für den nächsten Ausflug. Ich bin  z.B. bisher nicht auf die Idee gekommen großartig zu Hause das Essen  vorzukochen und dann am Wasser wieder aufzuwärmen. Aber das Jahr hat ja erst angefangen und es kommen noch viele Stunden am Wasser


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Was immer gut kommt und wenig Kochkünste verlangt, ist Bacon, Eier und Baked Beans. Schmeckt, wärmt und gibt Glanz am Köttel!


----------



## AllroundAlex (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Ja, das ist das klassische Frühstück, wenn noch zwei Kumpels von mir dabei sind


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Nicht nur zum Earlypiece... ich hatte es grad als Abendessen und auch das kommt gut.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nicht nur zum Earlypiece... ich hatte es grad als Abendessen und auch das kommt gut.




Dann hau mal gut rein, wer weis was der morgige Tag bringt.|uhoh:


----------



## Gondoschir (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nicht nur zum Earlypiece... ich hatte es grad als Abendessen und auch das kommt gut.



Also zum Party-Evening sozusagen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

So to say. :q

@ Jürgen:

Eine kleine Stärkung schadet nie!


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*



Andal schrieb:


> So to say. :q
> 
> @ Jürgen:
> 
> Eine kleine Stärkung schadet nie!


 



 Werde für morgen dafür Sorge tragen.:m


----------



## seryoga86 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

plötze getrocknet  und dazu ein bierchen..

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=4775b0-1470308979.jpg


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*



seryoga86 schrieb:


> plötze getrocknet  und dazu ein bierchen..
> 
> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=4775b0-1470308979.jpg



NEE...echt jetzt ? trockenfisch ??


----------



## Kochtopf (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Eine Delikatesse!
Und den Rogen bei unausgenommenen Kamm hält ganz manierlich am Haar, das nur am Rande  aber schmeckt wie der ganze Fisch gut


----------



## Mollebulle (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

... nur was leichtes für -eine- Hand  (Korn- oder Nussriegel, Wienerle Brezel ect.) da  ich die andere Hand zum angeln brauch ....


----------



## pennfanatic (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Frikos oder Schnitzel aus der eigenen küche . Oder Brote selbst geschmiert.


----------



## seryoga86 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*



shoti schrieb:


> NEE...echt jetzt ? trockenfisch ??




jap.. sollte jeder mal probieren..

bei uns in russland ist das der biersnack schlechthin

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=2d2bd2-1470311699.jpg


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

hmmm.schmeckt das wie die Fische im rohen Zustand nach Schleim riechen oder wie muss man sich den Geschmack vorstellen....


----------



## seryoga86 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*



shoti schrieb:


> hmmm.schmeckt das wie die Fische im rohen Zustand nach Schleim riechen oder wie muss man sich den Geschmack vorstellen....



das ist schwer zu erklären  hol dir einfach mal ne packung im russenladen für 1,19€

dazu schmeckt jeder fisch anders gerocknet.. und es gibt zich variante z.b geräuchert & getrocknet:m


----------



## Kochtopf (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Am ehesten mit beef jerky zu vergleichen, auch geschmacklich. Sehr lecker sind auch gedarrte Räucherbrassen 
Ansonsten sind Ahle Worscht  (nordhessische Wurstspezialität) und Laugengebäck ganz vorne mit dabei am wasser


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

JAu---Beef Jerky ist legga.....also mal antesten...ich muss heute eh noch in die Zoohandlung


----------



## seryoga86 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

kannst dann zusammen mit dem bello naschen


----------



## -MW- (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

-Hardware: Kocher ist mir zu schwer zum Tragen, höchstens zum Ansitz

 -Software nehme ich meistens n leckeres Baguette schön frisch belegt mit.
 -Bei Zeitnot fahre ich zum Rewe an die Fleischtheke:m
 -Gekochte Eier/Fleischwurst/ sind im Herbst/Winter auch immer topp


----------



## tomsen83 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Morgens nen Kaffee mit Schokobrötchen, tagsüber Bifi und anderes Gedöns, abends gibts Konserve...
Ich bin beim Ansitzfischen immer viel zu faul mir was richtiges zu kochen, obwohl ich jede Möglichkeit und auch die Zeit dazu hätte. Irgendwie lieg ich lieber doof in der Gegend rum:q


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

...was auch nicht zu verachten ist, ne selbstgebaute Bifi Roll...Pizzateig kaufen und alles drin einrollen was geht.....Kabanossi, Würstchen usw...auch mit Blätterteig gerne gemacht...da kannst auch nen Snickers mit einrollen


----------



## seryoga86 (9. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkvPiRkivzs

auch nicht übel


----------



## AllroundAlex (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Die Idee mit der Thunfischdose ist echt gut!

Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen mit dem Öl da drin das Feuer zu machen und danach dann auch noch den Fisch zu essen.

Hab den Kanal gleich mal aboniert und werde mir demnächst mal die anderen Videos von dem ansehen.


----------



## CaptainPike (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Ist da nicht so eine Gummibeschichtung in der Dose die dann wegschmoddert? Also wenn jetzt die Zombieapokalypse wäre, könnte ich mich damit vielleicht anfreunden aber ob das sonst ganz gesund ist?


----------



## stp69 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Wovon ernährt ihr euch so am Wasser?*

Moin,  

Noch darf ich ja nicht Angeln,  dennoch bin ich viel unterwegs und nehme für eine tagestour gern den Hobo Kocher mit. Paket Asianudeln oder kräftige Tütensuppe. 
Sonst tut auch n Kringel Fleischwurst, welche ich mit nem Kühlakku im Handtuch frisch halte.  Stück Käse und Brot. 

Wenn ich dann endlich den Schein habe,  nun Ich bin glücklicher Besitzer eines Wohnmobils,  Küche immer dabei. 

Gruß Stephan


----------

